# Great deal on Aquastyle 9 or 6 at wag.com



## mikeinma (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to the site and I just wanted to let everyone know that I picked up a great deal ( I hope ) on two Eheim Aquastyle 9G tanks from wag.com

wag.com is selling the tank for $125 (6 is $111) but if you are a new customer you can get another coupon to give you $20.00 off ( just google wag.com 20 off ), bringing the price down to $105 for a single tank with free two day shipping.

I am not in any way associated with the site, I just wanted to let the group know about what seems to be a great deal on a nice tank. I am looking forward to getting started back in the hobby with them.


----------

